
Well-fitting Slack: tailoring a new Slack app - matasar
https://medium.com/@ScatterdotHQ/well-fitting-slack-tailoring-a-new-slack-app-35fdf6b48777#.tbdsd4kyc
======
matasar
I helped make Scatterdot, and would be happy to chat about some of the things
we talk about here. We thought this might be a helpful thing for Slack app
authors.

